# Adobe Pueblo dwellings



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know a source of Adobe or Pueblo [Taos or Mesa Verde] type dwellings? They could be in any scale from HO to G. 
JimC.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got some mud and grass clippings in my backyard... and plenty of hot dry Utah sunshine to dry it out... You could make whatever you like...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I could send some sticks.... 

Foamcore slathered with reddish cemet. Poke the sticks through first for rafters. Round corners


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey Jim, 

Gary Martin who lives in Tucson, AZ is we'll known for his layout and is a member of the Tucson GRS club, has many different adobe homes, buildings, and I believe a church on his layout and I think he might have made them himself. I'll upload a couple of pictures in a minute. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Jim, is this what your looking for?

Rick Isard
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

That's a great looking layout!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok How did you make the mountains in the back groung? Is that colored cement? Is that the burlap method?


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I have some of the Piko "adobe" structures:























However I don't think they are what you are looking for. I think you are looking more for models of Anasazi cliff dwellings. I don't recall ever seeing any cliff dwelling models being offered in any railroad scale, but you might want to check local craft stores for school project kits, etc...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Maybe this is what you are looking for.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 16 Jul 2010 12:33 AM 
Ok How did you make the mountains in the back groung? Is that colored cement? Is that the burlap method? 
JJ, Gary is a master at the rebar/cement/burlap method for making mountains. You should visit his layout when you can. It's awesome.









He's open during the Tucson Garden Railway Society tour weekends. I think they have one in the spring and in the fall. There are some other wonderful layouts there as well.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Here's what an overall view of Gary's mountains look like.










Rick Isard
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

There's one at the Botanic. Pretty cool. I think the cliff is made of pink foam.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys,
Thanks for all the responses. Those mountains are fantastic. The picture JJ put in, is pretty much what I am wanting.

JimC.


----------

